# A few pictures



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

I left the house Saturday at 7:00am and it was 20 degrees with some wind. A couple of the pictures were on the way to the trail and a couple on the trail.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Have I mentioned that I like your bike?


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Folks are killing me with shots of their beautiful, practical bikes getting well used.

What with a 64 mile R/T commute and a 6 week old baby at home, I have not been on the bike in weeks!! IT'S JUST NOT FAIR!!!

Alright, so maybe it is fair... I might have riding partners in a decade or so. But it is still frustrating right now!

Nice ride,

FBB


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I think your bike was shivering. Were you riding it in the mud in the last picture?


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

The mud was more or less frozen....lol or I might have needed to have different tires. Wow what a long commute!!!!


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## Coot72 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Same boat*



fbagatelleblack said:


> Folks are killing me with shots of their beautiful, practical bikes getting well used.
> 
> What with a 64 mile R/T commute and a 6 week old baby at home, I have not been on the bike in weeks!! IT'S JUST NOT FAIR!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats! I also have a 60+ mile roundtrip commute and a 3 month old. I know man. Hang in there! It's easy to feel "like a flabby looza." I figure now is the time to just be a parent. I ride my rollers or trainer when I can. Also going for walks with your child in a stroller feels good. Long walks are fun actually. In time you will be able to go for more rides. I am looking forward to when my boy is old enough to ride in a trailer.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*spring colors*

A picture with spring colors to make it seem warmer than a 5 degree wind chill....LOL


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Commutenow & kaotikgrl-that is some nice art you are sharing with us. Do you have any more of it online?


----------



## Beethoven (Jul 28, 2005)

Can we just make a rule that people say where it is they're riding, except when it's like in front of the National Monument?
Nice bike.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Beethoven said:


> Can we just make a rule that people say where it is they're riding, except when it's like in front of the National Monument?
> Nice bike.


We don't need no stinkin' badges er......rules, that is it rules! We don't need no stinkin' rules.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*another try*

I think a better shot....


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*indoor riding*

Wow I have never seen or heard of that and how cool is that!!!! Good pictures!!


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*Mb1*

I do not have my pictures anywhere other than what I post on this site. I will post a couple more to this post later.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey cool art. Post some more if you can.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

Another picture that may or may not show up like it really looks.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

commutenow said:


> Another picture that may or may not show up like it really looks.


That is a nice talent you have there, ever try to sell any of your stuff?


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

Yes I have sold some however I am the worst person at figuring out all the details. In a perfect world I would like for people to come over to my house and buy art off of my walls....I figure my house is or could be my gallery. Thanks for asking and thanks for the nice comment.


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*beautiful*

Beautiful pictures with wonderful colors and strokes.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*Get well!!!!!*

Another bird picture with some detail shots and a bike pic.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Nice 650B Rivendell.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*I stumbled.*



kaotikgrl said:


> ........Lastly some bike porn for MB1 if he should ever stumble onto this post


You sneak some sweet stuff into these posts!


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

..................


----------

